# Fat girls you knew in high school



## BaronAaron (Jul 5, 2006)

Do you ever think about them?

I google Melanie F, Terri B and others, never find 'em...wonder what they look like now.


----------



## rudeboy (Jul 5, 2006)

i still live in the same area that my high school is in, i run into them sometimes. One's still a genuinely nice person. There is one, however, that lead me on for a good chunk of time back in high school. She didn't care how i felt, just liked the attention. She's still the same way (way too into labels, feigning sincerity when she talks to you)...i'm kinda glad i don't run into that particular girl any more. If anything, she showed me that not all BBW can be the greatest of people (though the women of this board have done even more to show that alot of BBW are in fact, very cool).


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 5, 2006)

We had a set of twins who were BBWs.:smitten: Long blonde hair, hourglass figures, and both wore low cut dresses to the prom. WOW!

Not to mention quite a few attractive pears (one of which i dated) and hourglasses.


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 5, 2006)

I didn't spend too much quality time with people from my high school... my friends were always scattered, but being the good FA I am, I always drifted towards the big chicks and have good friendships with a few from high school. We've all gone our separate ways, but I still chat with a couple once in a while. I'm more interested in the BBW I'm hoping to continue to meet when I get back to college in the Fall, anyway!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 5, 2006)

This brings up my longest running BBW fantasy. 

I want to go to a high school reunion, stand up on the stage with the mic, and say "Who liked me in high school?? Huh?? Which one of you was it?? I know there was someone, statistically speaking.... I'll be by the punch bowl."

I also wanted to do that at the Pearl Jam concert I went to recently... figured out of that whole crowd of hotties in cargo pants, I was bound to hit something good. 

*sigh*


----------



## love dubh (Jul 5, 2006)

Maybe you coulda snagged Eddie.  And he could croon with that gravel-on-silk voice of his, just for you. :]


----------



## love dubh (Jul 5, 2006)

rudeboy said:


> i still live in the same area that my high school is in, i run into them sometimes. One's still a genuinely nice person. There is one, however, that lead me on for a good chunk of time back in high school. She didn't care how i felt, just liked the attention. She's still the same way (way too into labels, feigning sincerity when she talks to you)...i'm kinda glad i don't run into that particular girl any more. If anything, she showed me that not all BBW can be the greatest of people (though the women of this board have done even more to show that alot of BBW are in fact, very cool).



Yo, Rudey, where in N.NJ do you come from?


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jul 5, 2006)

Actually, there really weren't very many BBWs in my high school when I went there in the early-mid 1980s.

I went to a very small school. My graduating class was 66 kids. I can recall one girl who was big ever since grade school. I saw her at my tenth reunion and she was still big. I didn't attend the 20th reunion.

There were a small handful of girls on the chubby/chunky side but most of the girls I recall were average in build.

Yeah, a few appealed to me but I was too miserably shy in school to do anything about it.

No, I don't miss high school or the 1980s, either.


Dennis


----------



## Vice Admiral D (Jul 5, 2006)

I always chuckle when I read about "googling somebody"! That alone sounds kinky!  
Alas, it was an all boys high school for me. But there were the dances...


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT (Jul 5, 2006)

I have been out of high school now for about... Damn six years.. and there was this girl in high school.. she was hot.. and her name was Lindsay.. she was a BBW with dirty blonde hair, and Nice hips... almost pearshaped..... I used to wonder what ever happened to her


----------



## mejix (Jul 5, 2006)

in my high school class there was a bbw that was the typical quiet, studious, religious, sweet bbw. a nice nice girl that was liked by everybody, but never really part of the popular crowd. during the class reunion -only the 10th anniversary- someone came into the main area asking for the owner of a grey mercedes-benz of the year that was blocking the exit and needed to be moved. out of nowhere and with everybody looking at her, the quiet bbw appeared and then walked across the room feigning embarassment with a really big smile holding the keys to the car. that of course set the tongues wagging and caused a lot of looks of envy and amazement. good for her. quiet bbw had become a very very successful accountant. she was also something of a ssbbw.




(


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 5, 2006)

High school....hmmmm. I was the fattest girl....I was the funnest, the loudest and one of the most popular...and the only 350+lb girl to letter in track and theatre at my high school of 400 students, lol (small town idaho). woohoo. And I had boys I would date and kiss...but nothing real. But now I have love...so screw high school, lol.


----------



## comngetmeFA (Jul 5, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> This brings up my longest running BBW fantasy.
> 
> I want to go to a high school reunion, stand up on the stage with the mic, and say "Who liked me in high school?? Huh?? Which one of you was it?? I know there was someone, statistically speaking.... I'll be by the punch bowl."
> 
> *sigh*




That is exactly what I would like to do! such a fantasy! Because I knew there were some guys in high school that liked me, I just knew it, but I and the guy were just too scared to say something for some stupid reason. It's like this:

"Do you want to say something?" 
"No, no-- Do you want to say it?" 
"No, you do it."
"No, I think you should go first."
"I think you should go first."
"I think you should go."
"Well, I think you should."
"No, you should."
"No, _you_."
"No, _you_."


And you get the point, at least that's what it was like for me...


----------



## Mini (Jul 5, 2006)

There's a few that I'd be interested in seeing again. I went to school with some absolutely stunning gals.


----------



## comngetmeFA (Jul 5, 2006)

mejix said:


> in my high school class there was a bbw that was the typical quiet, studious, religious, sweet bbw. a nice nice girl that was liked by everybody, but never really part of the popular crowd. during the class reunion -only the 10th anniversary- someone came into the main area asking for the owner of a grey mercedes-benz of the year that was blocking the exit and needed to be moved. out of nowhere and with everybody looking at her, the quiet bbw appeared and then walked across the room feigning embarassment with a really big smile holding the keys to the car. that of course set the tongues wagging and caused a lot of looks of envy and amazement. good for her. quiet bbw had become a very very successful accountant. she was also something of a ssbbw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe she did that on purpose, to get a few looks Sounds kinda logical, or something I would consider doing. I was kinda the quiet, studious, smart, artistic fat chick in school, but was not an outcast. I had my own set of friends but didnt hang out with the 'popular-popular' types...


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 5, 2006)

This reminds me. I found a girl I used to have a huge crush on in High School (yes, because she was fat, and because she was all quiet and shy and really nice) that I never asked out, and I found her on MySpace, and she got all shriveled up. Teehee. Oh well. 

I, too, like AnnMarie's "fantasy".  Funny to think about it.
*shrugs*

Can't wait for mine.... eventually....


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 5, 2006)

I've never been back since graduating 21 years ago. I was BBW-Naive in hs. It wasn't until a couple years into college that my eyes were opened to better delights. 

However, I just browsed thru a yearbook and refreshed my faded memory. Tho I didn't know the concept of an FA then, there were a few girls that I gave my attention and and there was just something about those fat girls. Even then, I think I missed out.


----------



## Matt L. (Jul 6, 2006)

One girl, her name was Paula. She stood at around 5'7 and I'm guessing her weight to be a little more than 200 -pounds. She always wore her blond hair short and dressed casually. What I remember about Paula most was her great attitude, out going nature and kindness. She always had a smile on her face. Too bad she was a senior and I was just a freshman.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 6, 2006)

Matt L. said:


> One girl, her name was Paula. She stood at around 5'7 and I'm guessing her weight to be a little more than 200 -pounds. She always wore her blond hair short and dressed casually. What I remember about Paula most was her great attitude, out going nature and kindness. She always had a smile on her face. Too bad she was a senior and I was just a freshman.




WHAT????? What kind of thinking is THAT? lol...my greatest high school love was my senior year when I met the hottest freshman ever, lol. I never thought about how young he was cuz he was lik 6'4 " already, lol. You should never discount someone because of age He was my first kiss....mmmm...sweet memories!


----------



## rudeboy (Jul 6, 2006)

maire, i'm in Bergen County


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> WHAT????? What kind of thinking is THAT? lol...my greatest high school love was my senior year when I met the hottest freshman ever, lol. I never thought about how young he was cuz he was lik 6'4 " already, lol. You should never discount someone because of age He was my first kiss....mmmm...sweet memories!




Exactly, NOTHING wrong with a healthy age difference.  Especially when the guy is younger!

(heeeheheheeheheee)


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 6, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Exactly, NOTHING wrong with a healthy age difference.  Especially when the guy is younger!
> 
> (heeeheheheeheheee)




Amen sister!!!! Fatchicksrockuk is a healthy 18 months younger than me and it is PERFECT!! younger men rock my world!!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Amen sister!!!! Fatchicksrockuk is a healthy 18 months younger than me and it is PERFECT!! younger men rock my world!!!



18 months???? 


ahahahahaha. 

Rookie.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 6, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> 18 months????
> 
> 
> ahahahahaha.
> ...





LOL...well I would say I prefer younger like back in my HS days....but we are so perfect together I wouldnt care if he was 40. I love his soul!


PS-dont you ever check MySpace woman??? I added you like 10 years ago, lol


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> LOL...well I would say I prefer younger like back in my HS days....but we are so perfect together I wouldnt care if he was 40. I love his soul!
> 
> 
> PS-dont you ever check MySpace woman??? I added you like 10 years ago, lol



LOL... I JUST caught up... hadn't been over there in over 2 weeks!!  

You're added!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 6, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> LOL... I JUST caught up... hadn't been over there in over 2 weeks!!
> 
> You're added!




woohooo. Im at the cool kids lunch table now


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm just enjoying the love for us younger guys


----------



## NFA (Jul 6, 2006)

I don't really think longingly about any of them. Occassionally curious, but no moreso than anyone else from high school. I actually dated fat girls while I was in high school and was very open about being an FA, so I don't really have a sense of missed opportunities. For whatever its worth, being an open FA doesn't exactly release the flood gates in high school. I hate to say it, but a lot of BBWs at that point would want nothing to do with an FA. Indeed, that's probably true for most adult BBW's. I have no complaints, but everytime I hear the fantasy of having met an FA in high school, I remember being that FA.


----------



## shy guy (Jul 6, 2006)

Hmmm?...I don't know mybe..maybe I would want to see some of my ex's from High Schcool again but I don't really care...later


----------



## Jes (Jul 6, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> I'm just enjoying the love for us younger guys


lies.




pants.


----------



## altered states (Jul 6, 2006)

I've tried googling my first girlfriend, who was a short, gorgeous, dark-haired pear, approx. 200 lbs when we dated. She has a fairly unique name, but I've come up with nothing. My dad bumped into her at the supermarket about 10 years ago, but he was short on fa-related details and I was too embarrassed to pump him for more...

There is also a friend's mom I'd love to know what happened to. She was a true BBW MILF, short, cute and pear shaped, almost supersized. I remember her being on a perpetual diet, always complaining about her weight when in my presence. Yet she always wore very tight and revealing clothes (including tight jeans and shorts) and had no problem taking a dip in her swimming pool while I was around. She had a deliciously huge ass and jiggly, cellulite-covered thighs, both well displayed in (or actually out of) her one-piece bathing suit. To this day I think she'd picked up on my FAness early and loved torturing me.


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 6, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> WHAT????? What kind of thinking is THAT? lol...my greatest high school love was my senior year when I met the hottest freshman ever, lol. I never thought about how young he was cuz he was lik 6'4 " already, lol. You should never discount someone because of age He was my first kiss....mmmm...sweet memories!




I took a cute freshman boy to my senior prom! Still friends with him too.


----------



## truth38 (Jul 6, 2006)

There were several in high school and I can tell you they were positive. When the other kids were calling them fat, and other bad names they would "poo poo" them with kisses and other gestures that would make the other chubby girls laugh, they were very confident. They were sexy clothing and dared you to say anything about it. They always dated but mostly guys in college. Now there were some who were very mean, if you were not near their size they just did not like you at all.
As for me, well, i tried to stay away from any of it, I mean high school was hard enough without trying to be in "labeled" group


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 6, 2006)

Like a lot of guys here I am sure, I was also very shy in high school and didn't allow myself the opportunity to go after the girls I really liked. The thing is, I wasn't strictly an FA back then. I had some crushes on some non-BBWs too. It didn't matter what size they were, I was still too shy to get a date. lol

I only really "dated" one girl back then. She was short and plump and very cute.  She was also a couple years younger than me (I met her when I was a junior and she was a freshman.) We were together for almost two years, off and on, getting into lots of childish quarrels and such. Things didn't end well with us, and the last time I ever even spoke to her on the phone was about 12 years ago. 

Sometimes I wonder what she's up to now, but some things are just best left in the past. I know I will never see her again, but I hope that she is happy and living well, wherever she is. 

I also had a good friend in HS who was (and still is) a gorgeous BBW. I would come to find out that she had a bit of a crush on me. I always found her attractive, but I could never think of her as more than a good friend. We practically grew up together, and I always kind of felt like she was a cousin or a kid sister, if that makes any sense to you. lol Anyways, she's happily married now and we still keep in touch.

Then there were the countless other crushes I had back in those days. But I almost always admired from afar. Even in college I was terribly shy. It wasn't until I was in my late twenties that I made a pact with myself to start living life more proactively. That's when I started reaching out and getting in touch with some of my old crushes... I only got in touch with one or two of them and no big relationships came out of them or anything, but it was a big step for me, and it helped to give me the confidence I needed to cease the moment and start approaching the women who were in my life here and now.

So yes, I still think about the "good old days" once in a while. But I am happy now to be living in the present and in a loving relationship with a very special woman.


----------



## tjw1971 (Jul 6, 2006)

Yeah... Like a few other people said, I was a little bit shy in high-school, and it was made more difficult by the fact that I switched schools after sophmore year. I felt like I walked into a bunch of little cliques that were determined way before I got there - and I never quite "fit in".

To this day, I occasionally think about a few girls from back then, but it's been a LONG time now, and I concern myself with it less and less as time passes. I skipped the 10 year reunion, because frankly, I couldn't see why it would be that worthwhile for me. I do remember this one gal, Virginia, who was, I suppose, the small side of BBW. I thought she had the most awesome body and greatest smile. Unfortunately, so did this other guy I was friends with - and he was far more outgoing than I was. I don't think he ever had any success getting together with her either, though. I suspect she only dated older guys.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 6, 2006)

There were two fat girls in my high school...Me and my best friend. Neither one of us had much luck with in the boy department although she was more successful then I was. I was never asked out high school because I was so painfully shy. However, I did have a raging crush on a jock who like to flirt/pick on me. We had this love/hate thing going on and it seemed to work well for us. He wasn't always kind to me but he would to go out of his way to find reasons touch me and he also liked to whisper in my ear "I know you want me" just to see me turn bright red. Ahh the memories!


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 7, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> This brings up my longest running BBW fantasy.
> 
> I want to go to a high school reunion, stand up on the stage with the mic, and say "Who liked me in high school?? Huh?? Which one of you was it?? I know there was someone, statistically speaking.... I'll be by the punch bowl."



I would never have the guts to do that. But, since my high school class is so lame we aren't even going to have a ten year reunion I can pretend that I would.


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Jul 7, 2006)

BaronAaron said:


> Do you ever think about them?




Of course. Diane Murch, Marilyn Wong, Shirley Gaskins, Margaret Fitzgerald, Sue Shatzkin, Debbie Nussbaum.

Perhaps a bit surprising that I remember so many names without prompting after so many years. They must have made an impression.

At the time though, I was dating a thinner girl. We are still friends.


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 7, 2006)

tjw1971 said:


> Yeah... Like a few other people said, I was a little bit shy in high-school, and it was made more difficult by the fact that I switched schools after sophmore year. I felt like I walked into a bunch of little cliques that were determined way before I got there - and I never quite "fit in".



Me too... I moved to a new town when I was still in middle school, and for the rest of my school days, junior high, high school I felt very out out of the loop, like I just never fit in.



tjw1971 said:


> To this day, I occasionally think about a few girls from back then, but it's been a LONG time now, and I concern myself with it less and less as time passes. I skipped the 10 year reunion, because frankly, I couldn't see why it would be that worthwhile for me. I do remember this one gal, Virginia, who was, I suppose, the small side of BBW. I thought she had the most awesome body and greatest smile. Unfortunately, so did this other guy I was friends with - and he was far more outgoing than I was. I don't think he ever had any success getting together with her either, though. I suspect she only dated older guys.



I skiped my ten year reunion as well. I was actually going to go at first. My BBW friend I mentioned in my post wanted me to go with her (this is before she was married.) But I ended up having to work that night, so I didn't mae it. It wasn't really a big deal for me... I had some good times and some good friends back then, but I wasn't all that concerned about reliving them as much as I was interested in getting things together in the present.

We'll see what happens when the 20 year reunion comes around! LOL


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 7, 2006)

This thread has brought back a childhood memroy of mine that I hadn't thought about in years. When I was still Middle School actually, we had to ride the same school bus as the High School kids. We would pick them all up and go to the HS first before continuing on to my school. 

Anyways, the last stop before we went to the HS was to pick up these two absolutely stunning young BBWs. Almost with out fail everyday one of them would end up sitting with me, because it was the last stop on the route and the bus would be jam packed by then. 

One of the girls was a blonde and the other a brunette. I remember they were both always dressed to the nines and wore the most heavenly scented perfume. Their hair was long and soft-looking and heavily sprayed (think mid 80's chic here folks. lol) They looked like they could have been plus-size fashion models, at least in my memory. I also remember at least one of them carrying a big art portfolio, which is additonally hot because I have always had a thing for artsy chicks! lol 

I remember the feeling of being kind of "squished" against the wall by the girls as they sqeezed themselves into the tiny little bus seat next to me. Being stuck in between the cold metal wall of the bus and the softness of the fabric of her jacket was kind of an exciting feeling, taking in the aroma of her perfume and maybe occasionally taking a lock of hair in the face as she playfully flipped her big hair around. :smitten: 

Of course I never said anything to them... what does some dorky 11 year old kid have to talk about with a couple of gorgeous teenage bombshells? But man, what a powerful memory... so much so that it comes rushing back to me so vividly 20 plus years later! I guess that might be considered just one of many experiences in my early days that kind of shaped who I am today.


----------



## JudgeDredd425 (Jul 8, 2006)

BaronAaron said:


> Do you ever think about them?
> 
> I google Melanie F, Terri B and others, never find 'em...wonder what they look like now.



Usually do at least a couple of times a year when I'm feeling extra nostalgic. Of course I hope they at least kept their weight up if they did not add to it. But more than anything, I think more about the ones that should have been fat that were not. You know that cheerleader that had such a pretty face, if only she would have gained another couple of hundred pounds would have had the body to go with it. In my area I have no seen any of the girls I went to see with in years. The last one I can think of that I ran into had put on about 100 pounds from her top high school weight, and damn did she look good although she could have used another 100 on top of that. Maybe by now she has it, at least I hope so.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jul 8, 2006)

Dude, I swear to God I was like the ONLY fat chick in HS...Seriously..Everyone was Barbies/Kens..And when I'd call myself fat they'd be like *gasp* why do you say that? And I'd just laugh and be like...wow, you're a boner.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 8, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Dude, I swear to God I was like the ONLY fat chick in HS...Seriously..Everyone was Barbies/Kens..And when I'd call myself fat they'd be like *gasp* why do you say that? And I'd just laugh and be like...wow, you're a boner.




LOL! Honey at my size now (a large ssbbw) people still feel the need to say "oh you arent fat" when I refer to myself as being a fat person. When they do that I just laugh and say, yeah ok.....so tell me when I start looking fat,ok?


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 8, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> LOL! Honey at my size now (a large ssbbw) people still feel the need to say "oh you arent fat" when I refer to myself as being a fat person. When they do that I just laugh and say, yeah ok.....so tell me when I start looking fat,ok?



I get that too, at 5'10'' and 250. I'm like... you're not doing me any favors by lying to me. It doesn't make me feel better, especially if I'm comfortable/happy with who I am!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 8, 2006)

I was so unpopular in HS the fat kids, nerds, dweebs and geeks would try picking on me to earn points with the popular kids. Needless to say, I don't care what any of them look like right now.

I remember there was this one pug of girl that thought it would be cute to hug the walls walking down the hall so she wouldn't have to get even remotely near me as walked down the hall. Normally I ignored that sort of thing. But I was in a particularly foul mood that day so I let out a deep bellowing inhuman growl at the little skank. She went pale and bolted away like a frightened rabbit. 

Later I had heard that she had gotten so scared she had actually wet her pants.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 8, 2006)

There was this one guy in high school that I had a crush on. I actually liked him since 7th grade. I've tried googling him a couple of times with nothing ever showing up. I think back sometimes and wonder if he was one of those closet FA's we always get to read so much about. He used to flirt alot with me but never really asked me out or tried to take it any further than friendship...


----------



## FatAndProud (Jul 8, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> LOL! Honey at my size now (a large ssbbw) people still feel the need to say "oh you arent fat" when I refer to myself as being a fat person. When they do that I just laugh and say, yeah ok.....so tell me when I start looking fat,ok?



Amen, sistah!!


----------



## Mr_M (Jul 9, 2006)

At my high school there were no BBWs at all.  Fortunately that changed when I moved to attend law school....


----------



## HereticFA (Jul 10, 2006)

The only girl in my high school I ever tried asking out was a SSBBW of about 350 lb. After planning it for about three weeks, I finally worked up the courage to ask her on a date to a concert. One day after school I followed her bus home and pulled into her driveway as the bus left. I got out and called her name, asking if she'd go with me to the concert.

I think I was ready for almost anything except what happened. She started shrieking and crying, asking me to leave her alone as she was running up the hill to her home. I'm sure she thought I was trying to ridicule or harass her but I never got a chance to explain myself. Over the next several days I tried to screw up the courage to talk to her at school but I was afraid she would reprise her actions from my first attempt. Since we didn't travel in the same social circles and didn't share classes, I never tried again. In a way, her actions caused me to seek a relationship outside of high school. (But as they say, that's another story.)

She still crosses my mind even after the thirty-three years since I tried asking her out. I know she blossomed into a wonderful superpear about three years after we graduated as I saw her in a convenience store. That was the last time I ever saw her as I left Kentucky with my smaller midsize wife (now ex-wife) the following year for employment in Texas.

I occasionally hope I'll see her again at a high school reunion where I can introduce her to my (currently) supersize wife. I'm sure she won't recognize me so I'll ask her if she remembers the day someone followed her home on the bus and tried to ask her out on a date. It was a significant point in both of our lives, even if she doesn't remember the event.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 10, 2006)

HereticFA said:


> The only girl in my high school I ever tried asking out was a SSBBW of about 350 lb. After planning it for about three weeks, I finally worked up the courage to ask her on a date to a concert. One day after school I followed her bus home and pulled into her driveway as the bus left. I got out and called her name, asking if she'd go with me to the concert.
> 
> I think I was ready for almost anything except what happened. She started shrieking and crying, asking me to leave her alone as she was running up the hill to her home. I'm sure she thought I was trying to ridicule or harass her but I never got a chance to explain myself. Over the next several days I tried to screw up the courage to talk to her at school but I was afraid she would reprise her actions from my first attempt. Since we didn't travel in the same social circles and didn't share classes, I never tried again. In a way, her actions caused me to seek a relationship outside of high school. (But as they say, that's another story.)
> 
> ...



I probably would have had the same reaction. If you ran in different circles, I mean, what was she to think? Every week of my life in public school I had some jack ass coming up to me and asking me out and his friends were around the corner laughing. Then there is the all to famous will you go out with my friend?

Im sorry that this happened to you. Im sure it took a lot of courage to ask her out, but as a girl who was a ssbbw in high school, I woulda had the same reaction to a guy I didn't know very well. Guys were cruel to us ssbbws in high school. yeah there were some good ones...but those are the ones who had the courage to be friends with me.


----------



## HereticFA (Jul 13, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I probably would have had the same reaction. If you ran in different circles, I mean, what was she to think? Every week of my life in public school I had some jack ass coming up to me and asking me out and his friends were around the corner laughing. Then there is the all to famous will you go out with my friend?
> 
> Im sorry that this happened to you. Im sure it took a lot of courage to ask her out, but as a girl who was a ssbbw in high school, I woulda had the same reaction to a guy I didn't know very well. Guys were cruel to us ssbbws in high school. yeah there were some good ones...but those are the ones who had the courage to be friends with me.


It was very hard to screw up the courage to ask her out and the outcome was even harder to take. But all things considered, it really was the best outcome, at least for me. If' I'd been with her, I wouldn't have met my first wife - a relationship which led me to obtain much better employment with far greater opportunities than I would have found near my birthplace. Even worse is that I probably wouldn't have developed my many friendships and acquaintances in the Fat Acceptance movement.

I certainly understand the pressures that come from being fat in school since I was fat up thru junior high, then I was just "husky" the first couple of years of high school. But the effect of that treatment stays with you. I certainly remember the first time I tried approaching an average size girl I was friends with in 5th or 6th grade. (Or at least I thought I was fairly good friends with her.) She responded by wrinkling her nose and responding "you're too fat!" Scratch one potential girlfriend and a girl friend.

I was still so affected by those experiences that I was oblivious to the need for social interaction prior to approaching the SSBBW I so prized in HS. I just blamed it on my pocket protector wearing geekyness scaring her off.


----------



## TallFatSue (Jul 14, 2006)

HereticFA said:


> One day after school I followed her bus home and pulled into her driveway as the bus left. I got out and called her name, asking if she'd go with me to the concert.
> 
> I think I was ready for almost anything except what happened. She started shrieking and crying, asking me to leave her alone as she was running up the hill to her home. I'm sure she thought I was trying to ridicule or harass her but I never got a chance to explain myself. Over the next several days I tried to screw up the courage to talk to her at school but I was afraid she would reprise her actions from my first attempt.


I had to read this twice. You didn't ask her in a safe and secure environment like the school, but instead you followed her bus home and pulled into her driveway as the bus left? I know this is 3 decades too late, but gadzooks, you came across as a stalker! She probably thought you wanted to corner her alone, to humiliate her or worse!

Well, look at the bright side. At least you didn't behave like a complete horse's ass -- like my future husband, for instance. Now what does he have to show for it? Well, we've been married 24 years and counting. I cannot endorse Art's methods (he said he overcompensated for his nervousness around me -- yeah right) so I'm forcing him to make it up to me for the rest of his life. To his credit, however, Art did try to approach me in something vaguely resembling normal social interaction, misguided as he was. Good thing he didn't follow me around in his car, because I probably would have been scared away, especially if he had driven on the sidewalk. 



HereticFA said:


> I was still so affected by those experiences that I was oblivious to the need for social interaction prior to approaching the SSBBW I so prized in HS. I just blamed it on my pocket protector wearing geekyness scaring her off.


Au contraire. Some women recognize the true value of the nerdy engineer. At family gatherings, my nieces gather around the campfire and listen to the tale of their big fat Aunt Sue who, taking pity on a certain poor unfortunate nerdy engineer with a pocket protector and a clunky calculator and a shiny new white slide rule, slapped some sense into the lad, straightened him out and made him fly right. The moral to the story, girls, is never to underestimate nerdy engineers. The jocks and the loverboys may get all the glamour, but it's the engineers who really run the world. Their earning potential is nothing to sneeze at either.

Engineers may not be the most socially graceful critters, but they can be educated on the finer points of etiquette. Why? Because they can follow directions! To this day I need to set out Art's clothes every morning, or else he might scandalize half of Toledo by wearing brown shoes with a blue suit. He really appreciates it. 

The true moral to the story is that the key to good personal relationships, and really to getting the most out of life in general, is good communications. Thank goodness we figured this out while we were still young.

Sue, who hardly ever has this conversation anymore -- Sue: "You're not gonna wear that, are you?" Art: "No, I just wanted to see how stupid I'd look."

PS. Sometimes we have this conversation though -- Sue: "Does this dress make my butt look big?" Art: "No, your big fat ass makes your butt look big!" Hmm, you don't supposed Art does this deliberately, so I'll punish him by making him give me a full-body massage? :smitten:


----------

